# I found the mother of bowfishing spots!



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I just dont have any bowfishing equipment since IKE! if anyone is interested and has the equipment ill provide the boat and spot or if you already have the boat id love to pitch in on the gas and show you the spot. I rode through in the day light and counted over 60 gar in a hundred yard stretch! I saw two large gar that i estimate to be 5 foot or larger and a ton in the 3 foot range


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

How far is it from Tyler, TX, it might be worth a little drive.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

I am interested as well. You can pm me and we can set something up.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

i have the equip just no boat. I also now a couple of spots around libert that hold huge gar. If anone has the boat we can get on some big fish. Saw a dead gator gar about 6 foot the other day running lines.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I got the boat, just tell me how far I got to pull it.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

ok guys this spot is off of sabine lake and is actually in louisiana so obtaining a LA fishing license is a must but the plus side to it being in LA is redfish are on the menu as well as gar. The spot is absloutley loaded with both and its very easy to access. I predict a 20 plus gar night in this hole. Sorry it has took me so long to responed Ive been working the past several days and havent had a chance to do much surfing on the net.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I just got my boat back from the shop today, planning a test on monday.....if it all goes well, maybe we can work something out.


----------

